What is the ratio of BS to actual innovation in the startup Cybersecurity space? - plantsoftware
======
Eridrus
I wouldn't call it BS per se, but it's primarily incremental improvement in
easy to deploy tech, eg FireEye, Cylance, etc. There's little adoption of
things that could provide a real barrier in the long term (application
whitelisting, U2F/FIDO) because they impact the business.

No-one has a great answer to application security, pretty much everything is
incremental improvement.

